# Bayna - NE Ohio



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

This is from a woman I work with. She is out a lot and can't give her cat, Bayna, the attention she needs. This is causing some behavioral urine issues that only go away when Bayna is under constant supervision. Bayna is a beautiful dilute tortie. I'll post pictures when I get one. Bayna would do best in a single-pet home where she would have constant attention. If you are interested or know someone who is interested, please let me know. Thanks.



> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> I have an AWESOME 4 year old cat. We are parting ways as my work schedule keeps me from her. She is my first pet and is gentle as can be as she even lets me clip her nails and clean her eyes. She is very loyal, but is shy around strangers at the first meeting. She even fetches balled up pieces of paper! All you have to do is make a “snicker” noise and it is like you called a dog in for supper. She is affectionate and when I come home and say “hi” I get a meow that sounds the same…even one that sounds like “mama”. I really want what is best for her, but she needs to be with an owner who will be able to be with her more than my occupation allows. She is very adaptable and has been the only pet in my home. She has good intuition and is great at picking out individuals with “sour” personalities…she is good at picking potential mates! She is even tempered, but needs attention. I picked her out of a litter of three and the first time I held her, she tucked her little nose in the crease of my armJ! I very much want to find a good home for her. Is there any way you can help?
> 
> ...


----------

